# Stuck on 1x nearly all the time.



## armyjeffries (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm running the latest thundershed. Last tuesday my bolt was only getting 1x signal at work (normally 3g.) I have a trident case with extended battery, so I thought maybe my replacement battery cover was not seating right on the phone, and was losing connection to the antenna. I went back to my factory battery cover on wednesday at work to see if it made a difference. It did not.

I recently switched from theoryrom, and thought something got messed up in the flash, so I wiped data and cache and setup tshed again. Still no 3g. I then restored a backup of theoryrom, with still no 3g. Friday I went in to the local VZW store, and they told me that the 4g network went down and that 4g phones were having problems, even on 3g networks. I was told that I just needed to "wait it out." All weekend went by, and 3g never came back. (It comes back from time to time, but never for more than a couple mins, and now its affecting me everywhere instead of just at work.) I called VZW tech support yesterday, and they told me there are no outages right now in my area, and even if there were, 3g should still operate fine. They suggested that I stop by a VZW store, and get a new SIM card. At VZW store yesterday, he told me he would have to do a factory wipe before he could anything, because I was rooted. Ended up with a new SIM card, but still no 3g. Finally I was told that the network affected different phones differently (after I told them my wife's 4g Samsung Charge was working fine) and that I would again, just have to wait it out, until the problem resolved itself.

Last night I downloaded and installed the new radios (Baseband: 1.48.00.0930w_3, 0.01.78.0916w_3), and I still have no 3g.

To make matters weirder, I was at drill this weekend, and another guy in my unit has a thunderbolt, and he said he had been stuck on 1x for a few days as well. He is running stock sense rom, so I don't think it is my ROM.

Any ideas?? I'm about to go back to stock and see what happens, but I don't think anything. The VZW tech support person told me if the SIM didn't work, they would send me a new phone. Should I just get another phone and hope for the best, or are there any other flashes or anything else that you can think of?


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

if your able to dial ##778# then go to edit password is 000000. Find modem click then find rev A and choose enable. Then press menu and to reboot. This turns off simultaneous voice and data. Some roms allow you to do the ##778# while others don't. I have seen a rom that took ##778. So give it a try.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## armyjeffries (Jun 14, 2011)

I keep getting an "All circuits are busy" message. I suppose I'll keep trying to see if I can get through. Or is that a it does on a ROM that does not allow it? I may try flashing another ROM from scratch (as I have only restored back-ups so far), and see if it changes anything.


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

No never got that message. It either opens or it don't. I know brickcity rom you can do it. I think sky raider is another. Hope this helps. This outage sounds like what happened last summer or so when nationwide 4g was out and bolt owners had nothing. Then someone figured out to enable rev a and 3g came up for the bolt owners.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## jHutch (Nov 12, 2011)

If all else fails a hybrid prl can most likely help ya out too

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## armyjeffries (Jun 14, 2011)

How can I get a hybrid PRL?

Thundershed must not support ##778 menu, because I switched to BAMF to try it and it came right up. However, I'm still at 1x. I'm really thinking I'm just going to have VZW send me a new phone. If nothing else, I will have a fresh phone to start hacking all over...


----------



## CHP (Jul 13, 2011)

Same exact thing happened to me a few weeks ago SIM card replacement and everything. They opened up a trouble ticket as well but never called me back. So I went in to the store and ended up just having to get a new phone.


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

You could go to the Verizon store or any store that has a working display model. See what they have as far as data. I doubt its your phone. Beings you said your friend has a stock one and doing the same. It has to be something on Verizon end that's messed up. If your wife's 4g phone is working fine. Then it has to be bolt specific. I would call them again and ask to talk to someone who deals with the network and see if they can figure it out with you.

Can try the sim card pull for ten seconds. I know I was having problems with my data and it going 3g 1x and nothing at all. I called and the girl said to try the sim card pull. It fixed it some what. It was funny when she said make sure the device is powered off as never take the sum card out with the phone powered up. I was like you never messed with a bolt have ya lol.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## ks3rv3rg (Aug 13, 2011)

Here is the apk for the ##778 tweak. You must have this installed and use the STOCK dialer to activate the tweak.
http://db.tt/SqAKInry


----------



## k311in (Feb 7, 2012)

Yea I had the same problem so I just called Verizon and got a replacement today. Took one day to get here. A lot less headache plus u get a new phone

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## armyjeffries (Jun 14, 2011)

k311in said:


> Yea I had the same problem so I just called Verizon and got a replacement today. Took one day to get here. A lot less headache plus u get a new phone
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


And the new phone is working correctly?


----------



## k311in (Feb 7, 2012)

Yes it is

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## armyjeffries (Jun 14, 2011)

SOLD! Calling VZW today to get a replacement phone.


----------



## armyjeffries (Jun 14, 2011)

Still waiting, tech service couldnt do anything, said they would open a ticket with a "network technician" or something like that. I will something within 24-48 hours.


----------



## k311in (Feb 7, 2012)

Yea they sent me to tech support too. But I basically just told them my phone keeps rebooting now so than they said they will replace it. Becuz it keeps rebooting than we can do anything else to troubleshoot it

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## armyjeffries (Jun 14, 2011)

I guess I need to say something else as well, the network support texted me and said the issue was resolved (look at phone, NOPE). They said in a vm that if the problem persisted to call back to the technical support line. OR go into a local VZW store (already done that with an answer of wait it out until the network stabilizes)


----------



## armyjeffries (Jun 14, 2011)

A little update, I flashed RUU and OTA'd to 605.9 still no luck. Went back to local VZW store and they fnially decided to order me a new phone. I rooted and went back my nand backup for now. Hopefully come next week sometime my issues will be resolved.


----------



## k311in (Feb 7, 2012)

Cool. They sent mine over night so I got the phone the very next day

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------

